# injection on MR shoulder arthrogram



## jewelrad (Nov 19, 2009)

how should i report contrast mixture injection?
description- 10ml of 0.1mg gadolinium and saline mixture.
to report contrast used during MRI contrast study, we've been use HCPCS code A9579(injection, gadolinium based MRI contrast agent,ml).
what is proper way to report above mixture? shouldn't we report 0.1mg gadolinium because it's not even 1ml?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Nov 19, 2009)

If you said 10 mL of Gad then that is what you would use for units as in:

Routine multiplanar sequences are acquired both before and after OptiMARK 0.5 mmol/ml, 15 mL IV contrast, without complication. 

I charge for 15 units of Gad.

Does that help you?


----------

